# Roof bolter



## um-Ossamah (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم، 
أريد معرفة مصطلح باللغة العربية يصلح لترجمة roof bolter


----------



## ربا فلسطين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بصراحة اول مرة بسمع بالاسم
بس لما بحثت عنها وجدتها معربة بسقف بولتر يعني الكلمة نفسها

بس اعتقد انو معناها سقف مدعم او سقف مثبت 

يا رب يكون صح وتكوني استفدتي
بالتوفيق


----------

